# A couple of serious Micro Four Thirds lenses announced...



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

...serious, and seriously expensive (though not necessarily overpriced).

Pany 12-35 f2.8 OIS:

Panasonic launches Lumix G Vario 12-35mm F2.8 fast zoom for Micro Four Thirds: Digital Photography Review

- Compact, fast, stabilized zoom, wide-to-normal range, premium build quality. Weather sealing implies a forthcoming weather-sealed Panasonic body. In any case, I'll bet many OM-D owners will be snapping this up, even at $1300 -- together they'd make a fantastic landscape photography kit (also street, for those who prefer wide-angle in that situation). Too rich for my blood, but could find its way into my hands if it gets a deep discount as a premium kit lens. 


Olympus 75mm F1.8 for Micro Four Thirds gets $900 price-tag: Digital Photography Review

- New high-spec Oly tele prime. Also too pricey for me at $900, but I have a feeling this one is going to sell very well. Lack of weather sealing is a little perplexing, maybe a big mistake (supposedly it's intended for studio use, which I find a bit of a head-scratcher). With a weather-sealed top-of-the-line body, Oly should be releasing lenses that will make the most of its best body. Nevertheless, should be a very good concert/theatre lens, just not for dusty or wet festival-type shows.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm kind of salivating at the prospect of a weather sealed Panasonic body... I would think seriously of opting for the new landscape lens if it were bundled in as a kit for the forthcoming body.

But I'm still torn between that and a Sony solution. Those little Sony cameras are offering pretty amazing image quality in a small package but they just don't look anywhere near as appealing ergonomically.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm also hoping for a weather-sealed Panasonic with the 12-35 as the kit lens. What would really be killer is if they didn't reserve sealing for the top-of-the-line GH series, but also offered it on a G-series body. Not really expecting that, though.

Sony doesn't appeal to me at all, first and foremost because of the Nex lens offerings -- mostly too big in relation to the bodies, and not enough choice overall. Not that I need lots of lenses, but it's good to have plenty of options, and m43 now has that.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Precisely my problem with the Sonys, iMatt. Seems the lens and body combo is terribly out of balance. I would rather have a slightly larger/beefier body that's better matched, weight and balance-wise, to the body. Plus I like the Panny articulating panels in the G series.


----------



## michifir (Jun 2, 2012)

It's about time! A lot of our customers always ask for faster lenses for the micro four thirds or mirrorless cameras that aren't prime wide angles. I think there's more potential to sell these little cameras when they have quality lenses oppose to the consumer quality f/3.5-5.6 lenses.


----------

